# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  εκτροφειο εξωτερικο φιλου!!!

## nikoslarisa

Φιλος στη Λαρισα εκανε τον νέο του χωρο!!!εκτροφη major και μπαλκανικα συν μπαλκανικα παστελ!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

το πουλάκι που ζωγράφισε πανω στην πορτα του εκτροφείου του είναι αυτό

----------


## stefos

ισως απο τα ομορφοτερα γαρδελια που εχω δει!!!! τωρα αυτο ειναι major ή balcanica?????
πως φαινεται ο ασχετος χαχαχα!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Παρα πολυ προσεγμενα συγχαρητηρια στον ανθρωπο.
Μονος του το ζωγραφισε;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δεν εισαι καθολου ασχετος Στεφανε,ολοι ρωταμε κ μαθαινουμε!!ειναι καρδερινα major!!!ο ζωγραφος εκανε καλη δουλεια πιστευω!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αριστειδη το ζωγραφισε γειτονας του που ειναι χομπιστας ζωγραφος.ημουν μπροστα οταν το εκανε κ απλα τον θαυμαζα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Παρα παρα πολυ ομορφο εκτροφειο!!
Και φυσικα πολυ ομορφη καρδερινα!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μερακλίδικη δουλειά από άνθρωπο που όπως φαίνεται αγαπάει και γουστάρει πολύ αυτό που κάνει. Σε ζηλεύω για τον χώρο που δημιούργησες.

----------


## nikoslarisa

να εισαι καλα Μανωλη.σε ευχαριστω πολύ αλλα δεν είναι δικο μου.ειναι από φιλο μου!!!προσπαθει κ αυτος να προσφέρει στα πουλάκια του το καλύτερο.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Το κατάλαβα Νίκο ότι δεν είναι δικό σου,λόγο κεκτημένης δεν διευκρίνισα ότι απευθυνόμουν στον φίλο σου αλλά δεν μπορεί κάπως θα συνέβαλες και εσύ .

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μανώλη ναι βοήθησα κ εγω όταν το εκανε(λιγάκι μεν)!δεν μπορούσα να λείπω με τιποτα από εκει!!!!!είναι κ η δουλεια του τετοια που πιάνουν τα χερια του..πραγματικα είναι πολύ ομορφος χωρος.παμε αυτές τις μερες που εχει καλο καιρο κ πίνουμε καφε μπροστα στο εκτροφείο του.αν θέλετε θα βγαλω μερικες φωτο ποιο καλες..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Περιμένουμε

----------


## nikolaslo

Παρα πολυ ομορφες εγκαταστασεις και το πουλακι πανέμορφο.

----------


## jk21

καλες οι φωτο αλλα εγω θα ηθελα και το φιλο σου ενεργο .Οταν κανεις τετοια εκτροφεια , μαλλον εχεις αφησει πισω την συνηθεια των πιασμενων ,οποτε η θεση του ειναι αναμεσα μας ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ο Αποστολης είναι σε καλο δρομο οντως και είναι πολύ καλο παιδι.από όταν γνωριστήκαμε εχουν αλλάξει πολλα!!το θεμα είναι ότι δεν ασχολειται καθολου με το ιντερνετ(ελάχιστες φορες διαβάζει πραγματα γενικα στη goοgle!!θα τον παρακαλέσω να κανει μια προσπάθεια!

----------


## Orix

Πολλά respect!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φαίνεται ότι είναι πολύ προσεγμένη δουλειά!!! Σίγουρα θα προσέχει και τα πουλάκια του αναλόγως!!!
Καλή του επιτυχία τού ευχόμαστε, αν και θα ήταν χαρά μας να είναι εδώ, κοντά στην παρέα μας!!!  :Happy:

----------

